# The Official Daily Photo Challenge [NOVEMBER BEGINS!]



## Togekid (Sep 5, 2016)

*NOVEMBER 2016*
I know people sometimes lack motivation with their towns at times _(I am definitely one of those people, and I'm sure at least one person reading this is the same)_ and at this point in the game's existence, it's hard to stay active with the game.

That's why I made this thread!
*The aim is to take a photo every day and post it here in this thread, showing your progress over the days of your town.* 
I'll be responding to questions and moderating posts on a daily basis, so please show your town to both me and all the other users; it's a great chance for some free feedback and motivation! Without any further ado, the challenges!

*NOVEMBER THEME: NATIONAL DAYS
*Based on the National Day Calendar, these challenges will test your perseverance, commitment and skill! 9 of the challenges fall under the national day theme, and are all real life events! Each National Day challenge will be linked to a page proving the existence of said days! Some of them are rather obscure - I picked the more normal ones, let's just say that! 


*1) **National Authors' Day *- In a post, tell a story involving your town and at least one of your villagers, using only screenshots and captions!
*2)* *Traffic Directors Day* - Go around your town and improve your paths! They may be good already, but try and do at least one thing to make them better!
*3)* Take a selfie in a location of your choice!
*4)* Landscape and clean up the south area of your town!
*5) **National Love Your Red Hair Day* - Pick any snazzy new hairstyle from Shampoodle, but make sure for colour, you choose _*Intense *→ Burning Love Colour!_
*6)* Decorate your basement!
*7) Colour The World Orange Day *- Pick one room in your house, and make the theme orange! You can use Astro furniture, custom designed furniture, custom patterns, but make it impressive!
*8) National Cappuccino Day *- Go and work in the Cafe! Brewster needs your help!
*9) **Post whatever screenshots you like!*
*10)* Create an shirt/dress using the pro design feature, and pick shoes and other clothing to accompany your outfit!
*11) *Decorate your bedroom!
*12)* Landscape and clean up the north area of your town!
*13) *Create an outfit from whatever you like!
*14)* *Post whatever screenshots you like!*
*15) *Take a selfie in your house!
*16)* Create an outfit out of Gracie-Grace clothing only!
*17) National Take A Hike Day *- Arrange a trip with a friend/someone on the forum, and take a tour around their town!
*18) **Post whatever screenshots you like!*
*19) National Adoption Day *- Go on to the Villager Trading Plaza and adopt a villager!
*20)* Landscape and clean up the west area of your town!
*21)* Take a selfie in your favourite villager's house!
*22)* Decorate your main room!
*23) **Post whatever screenshots you like!*
*24)* Create an outfit out of Able Sisters only!
*25) Black Friday *- Go to each of the following stores on Main Street (Nookling's Store, Leif's Gardening Store, Able Sisters, Shampoodle, and Kicks) and buy at least one item from each of them!
*26) Small Business Saturday *- Turn one of your house floors into a sales floor, or better yet, start a new character file who runs a small business!
*27) *Decorate a room of your choice!
*28)* Landscape and clean up the east area of your town!
*29) *Take a selfie in the museum!
*30) **Post whatever screenshots you like!*
*Have fun!*

I'm totally not being lazy or anything _(LIAR!)_ but I've noticed people sometimes want to post any screenshot they feel like posting, so for a few of the days, I've made that a challenge! *Post whatever screenshots you like!  *might be a nice break from all the demanding challenges!*
*
Please check the date before posting, the date corresponds with the number you should be completing!


I have decided to introduce a prize system to spruce things up a little. I hope this encourages more users to take part! Prizes will include TBT rewards (these will only be small, as I'm far from rich), small banners you can put in your signature to show off your success to other users, input into the next month of challenges and more!

*DISCLAIMER*: I am a student, so I cannot guarantee all the rewards you may win will come to you on time. I'm sorry to say this, but I put school work before TBT so if I have a deadline to meet, your prize will be late, and that's the way it's going to have to be. *Please do not invest too much time into this thread because I may have to take rather long breaks from TBT if school works starts to quickly pile up.
*
*GENERAL TIP:* Using sites like waifu2x to enhance your screenshots and other photo editing software might help you make your screenshots look more appealing. You don't need to be a graphical expert, just be creative!


These challenges are written in *red*, and the winner will be handpicked by me at the end of the month. They all involve decorating one of the rooms in your house, whether that be adding a single new piece of furniture or completely refurbishing your room!
*Here are some ways to impress me to increase your chance of winning:*
► post action screenshots (using your furniture)
► renovate more than one room
► buy furniture and wallpaper from the Re-Tail sub-forum and post links to the purchase threads in your entry here


These challenges are written in *blue*, and the winner will be handpicked by me at the end of the month. They all involving cleaning up and decorating parts of your town - creativity is key!
*Here are some ways to impress me to increase your chance of winning:*
► take multiple screenshots rather than just one
► use a variety of decorative ideas, from patterns to trees to PWPs and more
► buy bush starts and hybrids (or any other landscaping goods) from the Re-Tail sub-forum and post links to the purchase threads in your entry here


These challenges are written in *green*, and the winner will be handpicked by me at the end of the month. Don't worry, you're not showing your face in any of these - this involves using your IG character to take dynamic photos in your town!
*Here are some ways to impress me to increase your chance of winning:*
► heavily edit your screenshot to make it more visually appealing
► use an emotion taught by Dr. Shrunk during your selfie
► add a caption to your image to make it more convincing


These challenges are written in *purple*, and the winner will be handpicked by me at the end of the month. These challenges all involve creating a unique outfit to match a theme.
*Here are some ways to impress me to increase your chance of winning:*
► take your screenshot in a area that matches the theming of your outfit
► make your outfit follow a colour scheme
► surprise me (i can't think of anything to put here so be more creative than me)​


----------



## tolisamarie (Sep 5, 2016)

Oh I love this and since it's the 5th, I'll post the exterior house remodels I've been working on this weekend in my second town, WeeHaven. In the spirit of fall, I've used brown and orange colors for all four of my houses:

MAYOR'S HOUSE:






BOUTIQUE:






STUDIO:






COTTAGE:


----------



## Togekid (Sep 5, 2016)

tolisamarie said:


> Oh I love this and since it's the 5th, I'll post the exterior house remodels I've been working on this weekend in my second town, WeeHaven. In the spirit of fall, I've used brown and orange colors for all four of my houses:
> 
> MAYOR'S HOUSE:
> 
> ...



Stunning! Your town looks amazing! I love the grass deterioration, that takes commitment, and the theme, just everything! Really glad you love the thread, I was worried it would fail! I hope you'll continue to update your town here, I will be doing so too, starting tomorrow! Nook's Homes is closed for me and I can't time travel atm.


----------



## Whisper (Sep 5, 2016)

This is my mayor's house I'd take pictures of my side character's houses but I'm too lazy. I think this daily picture thing is a good idea. I'll try to post everyday. c:


----------



## Togekid (Sep 5, 2016)

Whisper said:


> This is my mayor's house I'd take pictures of my side character's houses but I'm too lazy. I think this daily picture thing is a good idea. I'll try to post everyday. c:



Your mayor's house is very similar to mine! I love your style! Love your paths also, glad you like the idea, I got it from the 30 day Instagram challenges but thought it might actually work here as a motivation tool.


----------



## grrrolf (Sep 6, 2016)

this is a great idea!! do we have to follow the daily prompts, though? i usually just landscape every day haha

here's day 1, i worked on this little park i have going in my neighborhood area


----------



## Togekid (Sep 6, 2016)

grrrolf said:


> this is a great idea!! do we have to follow the daily prompts, though? i usually just landscape every day haha
> 
> here's day 1, i worked on this little park i have going in my neighborhood area



nah, the daily prompts are more of a guideline to be honest. i see your town is coming along very nicely! i probably should've made it more clear, but we are actually on day 6 now, as it's september 6th as both you and i made these posts, don't worry about it. if you are going to follow the guidelines though, the dates are displayed as numbers next to the challenges for future reference.


----------



## namiieco (Sep 6, 2016)

i will be doing this later! great idea c:


----------



## Togekid (Sep 6, 2016)

Utarara said:


> i will be doing this later! great idea c:



awesome!


----------



## Barbara (Sep 6, 2016)

I thought it'd be fun to participate, but I'm seeing a few 'errors' that make me not want to, I'll point them out for you:



Spoiler






> 4) Buy some new clothes! / depending on the offer in the shop I might not want to buy anything, in adition to the fact that my 'style' is usually Gracie clothes or QR codes
> 5) Purchase a remodel on your house! / the offer might not be appealing that day, I'd rather not change to somethng I dislike
> 7) Catch a new bug! / I completed my bug encyclopedia already  Plus, it's turning winter and that's more of a fishing season, so perhaps add some fishing things as well
> 12) Pay your home loan! / I don't have one at the moment and I'm not sure how far I want to expand my home yet (currently only have basement, main and upstairs room).
> ...






By the way, I'm not trying to be negative or complaining at all - I'm just helping improve. I really like the idea and how it is combined with working on your town.


----------



## Lethalia (Sep 6, 2016)

Agh, I'd love to take part in this, but my SD card is full, and I've been way too lazy to clear it lol. Hopefully I'll get around to it soon, because this looks very fun.


----------



## Togekid (Sep 6, 2016)

Barbara said:


> I thought it'd be fun to participate, but I'm seeing a few 'errors' that make me not want to, I'll point them out for you:
> 
> 
> By the way, I'm not trying to be negative or complaining at all - I'm just helping improve. I really like the idea and how it is combined with working on your town.



Thank you! I'll take these changes into the mix when I create next month's list, did not even notice the PWP one. 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Lethalia said:


> Agh, I'd love to take part in this, but my SD card is full, and I've been way too lazy to clear it lol. Hopefully I'll get around to it soon, because this looks very fun.



Good stuff


----------



## Toonik (Sep 6, 2016)

yey this seems fun!
i'll post my pictures when i figure out this miiverse stuff :/
and i also have to get something to eat too... well

- - - Post Merge - - -

woop woop

here is the picture of the landscaping i did basically just planted some white flowers around and stuff 
but i think it looks rather nice!​


----------



## Togekid (Sep 6, 2016)

Toonik said:


> yey this seems fun!
> i'll post my pictures when i figure out this miiverse stuff :/
> and i also have to get something to eat too... well
> 
> ...



I've been looking for those glasses for ages, still can't find them. Your town's natural look is very nice!


----------



## Toonik (Sep 6, 2016)

mayorjoe said:


> I've been looking for those glasses for ages, still can't find them. Your town's natural look is very nice!



i can order some glasses for you if you want 

thank you for the compliment! my town is still in very early stages as for landscaping and this is just a small part of it (also my favourite part, hehe)
here are some more screenshots of other parts of my town that i kinda like 
​


----------



## Togekid (Sep 6, 2016)

Toonik said:


> i can order some glasses for you if you want
> 
> thank you for the compliment! my town is still in very early stages as for landscaping and this is just a small part of it (also my favourite part, hehe)
> here are some more screenshots of other parts of my town that i kinda like
> View attachment 182899View attachment 182900View attachment 182901​



White are my favourite flowers, so your town is especially beautiful to me


----------



## Toonik (Sep 6, 2016)

mayorjoe said:


> White are my favourite flowers, so your town is especially beautiful to me



thank you!  i love the white flowers too


----------



## Daydream (Sep 6, 2016)

Toonik said:


> i can order some glasses for you if you want
> 
> thank you for the compliment! my town is still in very early stages as for landscaping and this is just a small part of it (also my favourite part, hehe)
> here are some more screenshots of other parts of my town that i kinda like
> View attachment 182899View attachment 182900View attachment 182901​



Oh I love this natural look so much!

I wish I'd be able to make a town like this. I always end up creating path and doing heavy landscaping xD


----------



## Togekid (Sep 6, 2016)

Daydream said:


> Oh I love this natural look so much!
> 
> I wish I'd be able to make a town like this. I always end up creating path and doing heavy landscaping xD



I feel your pain


----------



## Toonik (Sep 6, 2016)

Daydream said:


> Oh I love this natural look so much!
> 
> I wish I'd be able to make a town like this. I always end up creating path and doing heavy landscaping xD



awww thank you  what drives me to not set paths all over town is laziness though :/


----------



## Fitolink (Sep 7, 2016)

grrrolf said:


> this is a great idea!! do we have to follow the daily prompts, though? i usually just landscape every day haha
> 
> here's day 1, i worked on this little park i have going in my neighborhood area



Lol didnt know you can plant a palmtree on the main town.  Hack?


----------



## ZebraQueen (Sep 7, 2016)

Fitolink said:


> Lol didnt know you can plant a palmtree on the main town.  Hack?


Yeah that a hack town
Because palm trees can't be planted  in the town
only in sand
And those pwp are very close to each other that won't be permitted


----------



## Toonik (Sep 7, 2016)

new day! i'm excited for this whole project!
since i have already caught all the bugs i can i can't really catch a new one :/ instead i'll just post a picture of the hybrid i just bred! 
​


----------



## Togekid (Sep 7, 2016)

Toonik said:


> new day! i'm excited for this whole project!
> since i have already caught all the bugs i can i can't really catch a new one :/ instead i'll just post a picture of the hybrid i just bred!
> View attachment 182987​



Do as you like, of course! The days above are just suggesting, mainly for people who haven't completed the tasks. Any progress is worth sharing! (No sarcasm, genuinely serious, thanks for posting )


----------



## Altarium (Sep 7, 2016)

I have two pictures for day seven! This happened a few days ago but I waited for today to come so I could follow the challenge ^^





The little snail was the last one I needed and I happened to find one on the hybiscus bush right outside my house ^^


----------



## Toonik (Sep 7, 2016)

Altarium said:


> I have two pictures for day seven! This happened a few days ago but I waited for today to come so I could follow the challenge ^^
> 
> View attachment 182989
> 
> ...



that's awesome!


----------



## Altarium (Sep 7, 2016)

Toonik said:


> i can order some glasses for you if you want
> 
> thank you for the compliment! my town is still in very early stages as for landscaping and this is just a small part of it (also my favourite part, hehe)
> here are some more screenshots of other parts of my town that i kinda like
> View attachment 182899View attachment 182900View attachment 182901​



Can I just say I ADORE your town. I was debating whether to do an urban fairytaley town or a natural one but I'm leaning towards the second option after seeing this. It looks gorgeous.


----------



## Togekid (Sep 7, 2016)

Altarium said:


> I have two pictures for day seven! This happened a few days ago but I waited for today to come so I could follow the challenge ^^
> 
> View attachment 182989
> 
> ...



lol you make me look like such a noob


----------



## Altarium (Sep 7, 2016)

mayorjoe said:


> lol you make me look like such a noob



Oh thanks! It's not that big of an accomplishment, I only happen to be an extreme collector in any game I play and I'm super dilligent on catching everything. Every last day of the months I check what is going away and what can I catch next month and if something is going away at the end of the month and by the 31st I haven't caught it, I TT backwards and repeat the same day until I get it ^^

You'll get there, it's not hard at all


----------



## Togekid (Sep 7, 2016)

*DAY 7*

I'm actually posting! WOW! I might not get the chance to post on all days, but like the users who want to be part of the project, I'm going to commit as much as possible, and can guarantee I'll be updating the thread every month with some new challenges and a change on the order!



I haven't caught a single bug in this town as it's relatively new, but here you go! I completed the challenge, at least. 




Behold, Frobert. I've been trying to get this p̶a̶r̶a̶s̶i̶t̶e̶ villager to move out, but he simply refuses. He's blocking my path AND my bridge. The nerve.​


----------



## Toonik (Sep 8, 2016)

*𝓓𝓐𝓨 𝟖*
i set up a little wood bench near punchy's house!
(the flowers around are because i actually had a yellow bench there earlier but i removed it since it looked bad)
​


----------



## Whisper (Sep 8, 2016)

Oh yay, another streetlight. This might be the last pwp I'll build, unless I find a spot where I can shoehorn one in. Space in my town is so limited. ;-;


----------



## windwake-me-up-inside (Sep 9, 2016)

Molly is A Good ovo


----------



## Toonik (Sep 9, 2016)

*𝓓𝓪𝔂 𝟗*
i found a cactus at leif's shop that i thought would fit pretty well in my "chill" room
don't have much more to say 
​


----------



## Toonik (Sep 10, 2016)

*𝓓𝓪𝔂 𝟏𝟎*
ahh two posts in a row :/ i really hope i'm not the only one who is going to post on this thread 
it took a little while to get an undersea creature that i hadn't gotten before, 
but i guess that's what the challenge is about to kinda get into animal crossing again in a way?​


----------



## Togekid (Sep 10, 2016)

Toonik said:


> *&#55349;&#56531;&#55349;&#56554;&#55349;&#56578; &#55349;&#57295;&#55349;&#57294;*
> ahh two posts in a row :/ i really hope i'm not the only one who is going to post on this thread
> it took a little while to get an undersea creature that i hadn't gotten before,
> but i guess that's what the challenge is about to kinda get into animal crossing again in a way?View attachment 183193​



sorry about not posting, i had a feeling this could happen as i've been totally flooded with illness over the past few days, still feeling pretty under the weather now, but just to let you know i'll be posting tomorrow. keep on posting, you're helping yourself in doing so, and i might introduce a reward system for the most frequent posters on here. hey, that's not a bad idea! thanks toonik


----------



## Toonik (Sep 10, 2016)

mayorjoe said:


> sorry about not posting, i had a feeling this could happen as i've been totally flooded with illness over the past few days, still feeling pretty under the weather now, but just to let you know i'll be posting tomorrow. keep on posting, you're helping yourself in doing so, and i might introduce a reward system for the most frequent posters on here. hey, that's not a bad idea! thanks toonik



ahh great! i hope you get better soon then


----------



## Togekid (Sep 10, 2016)

Toonik said:


> ahh great! i hope you get better soon then



thank you. it's been... an experience. 
death.


----------



## Barbara (Sep 10, 2016)

I was planning to participate today, but I didn't catch any new creatures during my attempt. If I'd have had more time, I would definitely have completed the task and posted here.


----------



## MayorJudyOfZootopia (Sep 10, 2016)

Got a shampoodle makeover and i also am cosplaying as cyrus!


----------



## Togekid (Sep 10, 2016)

Barbara said:


> I was planning to participate today, but I didn't catch any new creatures during my attempt. If I'd have had more time, I would definitely have completed the task and posted here.



No worries! I didn't take part today or yesterday and I'm the OP lol! (I think that's what it's called to refer to the thread creator anyway, not sure.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Link_The_Heroine said:


> Got a shampoodle makeover and i also am cosplaying as cyrus!



Good stuff! Hoping I can unlock shampoodle soon, as my ig hair is a mess lol


----------



## ChillyKio (Sep 10, 2016)

Okay, so, this isn't a NEW catch. I actually have all of the sea creatures except the spiny lobster (only available after Sep. 15). I wanted to participate so I just caught a starfish


----------



## Togekid (Sep 10, 2016)

ChillyKio said:


> View attachment 183211
> 
> Okay, so, this isn't a NEW catch. I actually have all of the sea creatures except the spiny lobster (only available after Sep. 15). I wanted to participate so I just caught a starfish



Hey, you still participated, and that's the main thing! This thread is to motivate people to update their town, so any form of participation is well worth it! I'm going to start a prize system hopefully next month so I'm secretly hoping the thread will draw more users after I bring that in!


----------



## Breath Mint (Sep 10, 2016)

I think the challenges should be more, you know, challenging than just 'Buy a new item' or 'Catch a fish' lol


----------



## Togekid (Sep 11, 2016)

Breath Mint said:


> I think the challenges should be more, you know, challenging than just 'Buy a new item' or 'Catch a fish' lol



What do you suggest?


----------



## Togekid (Sep 11, 2016)

*ＤＡＹ １１

*The day has been relatively bland for me. I worked on a bit of landscaping and some interior design! Going for a *purple*-edgy space dark room. Still got a lot of furniture to customize though.

​


----------



## Barbara (Sep 11, 2016)

Okay, I'm a bit confused - the challenge for today is to catch an expensive bug, isn't it? Why did you post a different picture


----------



## Toonik (Sep 11, 2016)

Barbara said:


> Okay, I'm a bit confused - the challenge for today is to catch an expensive bug, isn't it? Why did you post a different picture



i think the challenges are more of a guideline, so that if you can't catch an expensive bug, you can post something else


----------



## Togekid (Sep 11, 2016)

Barbara said:


> Okay, I'm a bit confused - the challenge for today is to catch an expensive bug, isn't it? Why did you post a different picture



Toonik is correct.



Toonik said:


> i think the challenges are more of a guideline, so that if you can't catch an expensive bug, you can post something else



My town is currently in October so there are no expensive bugs for me to catch, and I'm not making an island trip today so I just decided to update everyone with my other progress instead. Bad planning on my part, I will be updating the challenges to make them more exciting/relevant next month, and adding prizes for the most active and the users that I find create the best posts. Not to mention, I'll be having a graphical overhaul. But yes, the days are just guidelines for people who are stuck on what to post.


----------



## Toonik (Sep 11, 2016)

*𝓓𝓪𝔂 𝟏𝟏*
i don't have much to say about this, i just went to the island and caught a cyclomatus stag for the challenge 
​


----------



## Barbara (Sep 11, 2016)

Ohh, okay. In that case, here is a picture of catching just an _expensive_ butterfly.


----------



## tolisamarie (Sep 11, 2016)

I'm really happy with how my mayor's main room in WeeHaven came out:


----------



## ChillyKio (Sep 12, 2016)

Decided to get what I believe is the highest paying bug, the Golden Stag!

Also got this gem from Kapp'n on the way to the island.


----------



## Togekid (Sep 12, 2016)

Toonik said:


> *&#55349;&#56531;&#55349;&#56554;&#55349;&#56578; &#55349;&#57295;&#55349;&#57295;*
> i don't have much to say about this, i just went to the island and caught a cyclomatus stag for the challenge
> View attachment 183285​



Nice! 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Barbara said:


> Ohh, okay. In that case, here is a picture of catching just an _expensive_ butterfly.



I love the Raja Brooke butterfly, it's very pretty imo. 

- - - Post Merge - - -



tolisamarie said:


> I'm really happy with how my mayor's main room in WeeHaven came out:



It has a traditional home feeling to it, very nice! 

- - - Post Merge - - -



ChillyKio said:


> View attachment 183321
> Decided to get what I believe is the highest paying bug, the Golden Stag!
> View attachment 183322
> Also got this gem from Kapp'n on the way to the island.



Wow, a golden stag! Congrats, they're quite rare, aren't they? Even after chopping down all the trees and bushes in the middle and flowers and everything. And yes, Kapp'n is one for unusual compliments.


----------



## ChillyKio (Sep 12, 2016)

Yeah, the Golden Stags are pretty rare, the island's spawn rate makes up for that though!


----------



## ChillyKio (Sep 13, 2016)

I did it! It was close trying to get to Retail to sell on time. whew

Also, Miiverse wouldn't let me upload the screenshot for some reason, so I just took the pic instead.


----------



## Toonik (Sep 13, 2016)

*𝓓𝓪𝔂 𝟏𝟐*
gahh i forgot to post yesterday  i was playing pokemon with my buddies.
well i forgot to screenshot when i donated the money so i'll just post a pic me talking to Nook about the remodel 
 


*𝓓𝓪𝔂 𝟏𝟑*
i have wanted to visit this dream town for a while actually so i'm happy i got to do it in this challenge!
it is a hacked town though, i think hacked towns look kinda cool but IMO i'd never hack my town, it takes a lot of the fun from AC
​


----------



## Togekid (Sep 13, 2016)

Toonik said:


> *&#55349;&#56531;&#55349;&#56554;&#55349;&#56578; &#55349;&#57295;&#55349;&#57296;*
> gahh i forgot to post yesterday  i was playing pokemon with my buddies.
> well i forgot to screenshot when i donated the money so i'll just post a pic me talking to Nook about the remodel
> View attachment 183375
> ...



Don't worry, my traumatic Monday ear ache of destruction which stopped me from doing anything (I just poured olive oil down my ear, only a few drops don't worry lol) carried over to today but the oil solved it! I'll be posting later today, got a quick bit of homework to clear up first though. 

Also hacked dreams town are amazing


----------



## Toonik (Sep 13, 2016)

mayorjoe said:


> Don't worry, my traumatic Monday ear ache of destruction which stopped me from doing anything (I just poured olive oil down my ear, only a few drops don't worry lol) carried over to today but the oil solved it! I'll be posting later today, got a quick bit of homework to clear up first though.
> 
> Also hacked dreams town are amazing



hope you get better! i have an annoying cold and headache right now i was a bit worried it would become a migraine but it didn't, so yay i guess :/


----------



## Togekid (Sep 13, 2016)

Toonik said:


> hope you get better! i have an annoying cold and headache right now i was a bit worried it would become a migraine but it didn't, so yay i guess :/



I've been swamped with mysterious illness lately, hopefully it can all just leave me alone


----------



## Toonik (Sep 14, 2016)

*𝓓𝓪𝔂 𝟏𝟒*
i don't have much to say about this one either i just really like posting in this thread 

​


----------



## ChillyKio (Sep 14, 2016)

I missed yesterday's prompt because I was so busy! I decided to do it today anyway. This dream town was amazing! 



Worry not, I didn't forget about today! Once again, great fortune with the catches!


----------



## Togekid (Sep 15, 2016)

Just a quick update to everyone who's wondering, I got diagnosed with


Spoiler: kinda gross to some i guess



otitis externa, here's a link to what i now have to put up with everyday and for those of you who can't be bothered to click, it's just a lot of constant pain, feels like my ear canal is completely shut off so complete hearing loss at times as well as excruciating spikes of pain, don't know why but I can be fine one minute and dead the next


yesterday, so I hope that's a good enough excuse for why I haven't been posting. I have been looking everyday, but I don't have the willpower to turn on AC atm as I'm barely making it through school due to the pain I'm in. I am still looking at the thread though, spending most of my time browsing and doing homework when I'm not at school. If anyone else has had this in the past, I feel so sorry for past you. It's *horrible*.

Hope you all have more willpower than me, don't worry I'll be back with my own updates soon! Also you can gurantee an update of the prizes along with IG prizes on the first of next month.


----------



## ChillyKio (Sep 15, 2016)

mayorjoe said:


> Just a quick update to everyone who's wondering, I got diagnosed with
> 
> 
> Spoiler: kinda gross to some i guess
> ...



Goodness, that's awful! I really hope you feel better soon. It sounds unbearable.


----------



## Togekid (Sep 15, 2016)

ChillyKio said:


> Goodness, that's awful! I really hope you feel better soon. It sounds unbearable.



Thank you so much, it is pretty unbearable, but I'm taking daily medication multiple times a day (both oral medicine and ear drops) so I should be fine soon.


----------



## ChillyKio (Sep 15, 2016)

After vigorously shaking my 3DS because I had no play coins left, I finally had enough funds to buy 2 fortune cookies! 



Alright! Here's my first fortune cookie I opened. It wasn't a lucky ticket, but I thought the text was pretty funny. 



For my second fortune cookie, I got the hero's boots. I already had them, but I wanted another pair for myself (the other ones are on a mannequin).


----------



## ChillyKio (Sep 16, 2016)

I'll try to keep this thread going!



Since the Autumn Moon event is today, I could not complete a PWP. I tried to do one in advance last night, but when placing down the bridge Isabelle told me an (unwanted) resident's house was too close. Darn it, Leonardo. Move out already...
Anyhoo, I just took a picture in the face cut-out standee. Pleeaase ignore my tan haha


----------



## Togekid (Sep 17, 2016)

ChillyKio said:


> *I'll try to keep this thread going!*



Thank you 



ChillyKio said:


> View attachment 183560
> 
> Since the Autumn Moon event is today, I could not complete a PWP. I tried to do one in advance last night, but when placing down the bridge Isabelle told me an (unwanted) resident's house was too close. Darn it, Leonardo. Move out already...
> Anyhoo, I just took a picture in the face cut-out standee. Pleeaase ignore my tan haha



Good stuff! Annoying villagers = ugh


----------



## Toonik (Sep 17, 2016)

I reaaly want to Post right now but i can't because i'm at my familys Cottage :/ i'll make up dir it later tommorow though!


----------



## ChillyKio (Sep 17, 2016)

Unfortunately, it has been two days in a row with no PWP access! The Bug-Off was today, and it was my first one!



I won with a horned hercules, but I wasn't able to get all of the bug furniture, which is a huge disappointment. I plan to have a room mixed with mush furniture and the insect set.  Looks like I'll have to wait until next year...


----------



## Toonik (Sep 18, 2016)

*&#55349;&#56531;&#55349;&#56554;&#55349;&#56578; &#55349;&#57295;&#55349;&#57299;*
i'm so sorry i'm late but i  have already explained why in an earlier post  there was no internet where i was so i couldn't post anything to miiverse :/ BUT atleast now i can actually do the challenge for day 16 and 17 wich was to build a PWP 
so here it is!


*&#55349;&#56531;&#55349;&#56554;&#55349;&#56578; ﹖&#55349;&#57295;﹖*
this was kinda bad timing or good timing i don't know :/, because i couldn't post yesterday but i couldn't build a PWP anyways so i just built it today, this is for my town dump in the corner near resetti hehe 


*&#55349;&#56531;&#55349;&#56554;&#55349;&#56578; ﹖&#55349;&#57296;﹖*
since i can't build two PWPs today i'll just post a picture of my campsite because i haven't posted this here yet 


oh yeah, and for day 18 i'm currently hunting for a ballon ​


----------



## Chrisscottd (Sep 18, 2016)

Heres my town! this is my town in 2016 however before the patterns were placed, it used to look like a dessert.


----------



## Toonik (Sep 18, 2016)

*������ ����*
i finally found a balloon present too bad i don't like the presents :/
i didn't time it right so i just got a picture of me standing by the present with my slingshot 
​


----------



## ChillyKio (Sep 18, 2016)

Action shot! haha
I didn't end up getting the present because of the abundance of flowers, but that's alright. The balloon furniture isn't my favorite thing to get.


----------



## Toonik (Sep 19, 2016)

ChillyKio said:


> View attachment 183694
> 
> Action shot! haha
> I didn't end up getting the present because of the abundance of flowers, but that's alright. The balloon furniture isn't my favorite thing to get.



 Oh wow I really love that little Japanese part of your town, it's super cute


----------



## ChillyKio (Sep 19, 2016)

Toonik said:


> Oh wow I really love that little Japanese part of your town, it's super cute



Thank you so much!  I love the zen stuff!
Your town looks cool too, from the screenshots I've seen!


----------



## Toonik (Sep 19, 2016)

*𝓓𝓪𝔂 𝟏𝟗*
i decided to visit the town of northlyn for some inspiration for my town 

i also got high on shrooms ayyyyyyy (god i'm dumb)
​


----------



## Togekid (Sep 19, 2016)

pain


----------



## ChillyKio (Sep 19, 2016)

I enjoyed the hacked dream town of Peaks!


----------



## Toonik (Sep 20, 2016)

*𝓓𝓪𝔂 𝟐𝟎*
i almost forgot to post today oops, i've been landscaping a lot today so my town is looking a bit nicer and i'm real happy about it, you can't see it in this picture though

also, i hope you get better Joe ​


----------



## ChillyKio (Sep 20, 2016)

I purposely got a scallop so Pascal would show up behind me, but I'm too close to the waterfall I think 
I got all the pirate stuff anyway!
Also, I guess my straw boater is waterproof. Haha


----------



## Toonik (Sep 21, 2016)

*Day 21*
i have done a lot of landscaping over these past days. i needed a bunch of white flowers so i went to the island and did the butterfly discovery tour and just took all the white flowers 
​
- - - Post Merge - - -

oops totally forgot about this picture 
this is marinas garden


----------



## ChillyKio (Sep 21, 2016)

These were done over a series of days!



First off, the campsite area! I think it's coming along quite nicely. I regret not putting my campsite north, where more cedars could grow... but! I'll make it work. 



In front of Chief's house, he better like it!



This section isn't complete yet, but it'll start coming together soon enough, right?

*watches as my town becomes a fall town unintentionally*


----------



## Toonik (Sep 22, 2016)

*Day 22*
i already have all the fruits so i can't obtain a new one :/ luckily gracie decided to visit for the first time today!
currently thinking about TT'ing to get gracie faster


oh yeah i also called chief a mole, so i've had a pretty productive day i guess 
​


----------



## Togekid (Sep 22, 2016)

The weekend is near! Hoping to get my post in tomorrow. New rewards system and VIP system coming on 30th September!


----------



## ChillyKio (Sep 22, 2016)

I've gotten all of the fruit, too. 
Today is Ankha's birthday! Got her that new shirt she's wearing in the picture. Better than her last shirt!
Kinda peeved Leonardo is celebrating with her... she deserves better...


----------



## Toonik (Sep 23, 2016)

*Day 23*
whey, i love cedars 


tomorrow i'm gonna have a little bit more special picture, so get excited ​


----------



## Togekid (Sep 23, 2016)

Toonik said:


> *Day 23*
> whey, i love cedars
> View attachment 184098
> 
> tomorrow i'm gonna have a little bit more special picture, so get excited ​



the excitement is killing lol


----------



## ChillyKio (Sep 23, 2016)

it looks like a mess right now but I'm planning to have bushes and trees alternating here. There's my sapling! 




A good day this is. Chief BLESSED me with this information.


----------



## Toonik (Sep 24, 2016)

*Day 24*


wait what?! huh uh oh it is my birthday today! i usually don't like mentioning age online and stuff, but since i've become really comfortable in this community i'l say that today is my 15 year old birthday!


i'm so happy that punchy greeted me, i love him so much. but what could all this be about 


yay! some of my favourite villagers threw me a birthday party!!!
i absolutely love flora, she is so cute! i like chief too but he lives right in front of the town hall, and i like wolfgang better :/


they asked me to blow out the candles on my birthday cake and make a wish, so i wished for somthing that i really do wish for, if that makes any sense...



this was my birthday gift (the glasses) i'm just gonna wear the all day and display the in my house later



these were some of my gifts i got from my parents, woo, i also got monster hunter generations but i didn't take a picture of it
so yep that was my acnl birthday i guess, i'm super excited for my birthday party with my family, i'm probably just gonna play a bunch of pokken and monster hunter with my little cousin and some ACNL and ACHHD with his little sister ​


----------



## Togekid (Sep 24, 2016)

Toonik said:


> *Day 21*
> 
> View attachment 184143
> wait what?! huh uh oh it is my birthday today! i usually don't like mentioning age online and stuff, but since i've become really comfortable in this community i'l say that today is my 15 year old birthday!
> ...



Lol I think this is the best post yet! Also my birthday is coming up very soon, and happy birthday to you! You and ChillyKio will be getting rewards next month when the new update rolls round, I have alot planned!


----------



## Toonik (Sep 24, 2016)

mayorjoe said:


> Lol I think this is the best post yet! Also my birthday is coming up very soon, and happy birthday to you! You and ChillyKio will be getting rewards next month when the new update rolls round, I have alot planned!



thank you! i'm super excited!


----------



## Barbara (Sep 24, 2016)

Argh, I wanted to participate again but the challenge for today is to breed a hybrid... I would've had to water the flowers yesterday to achieve that today. :/ I guess I'll get a picture of me watering a set of flowers, then tomorrow I'll post the result together with the picture for that day.


----------



## ChillyKio (Sep 24, 2016)

Toonik said:


> *Day 21*
> 
> View attachment 184143
> wait what?! huh uh oh it is my birthday today! i usually don't like mentioning age online and stuff, but since i've become really comfortable in this community i'l say that today is my 15 year old birthday!
> ...



 happy birthday!! I hope it was a great day!!



This is what's happened over the past couple weeks.
Flower invasion


----------



## Barbara (Sep 24, 2016)

*Day 24*
Oops... It's after midnight but it still counts, okay?





Oohh yeah water those flowers~


----------



## Togekid (Sep 25, 2016)

Barbara said:


> *Day 24*
> Oops... It's after midnight but it still counts, okay?
> 
> 
> ...



I'd say you're probably the third most active, so you'll be get a promotion of some form too.


----------



## Barbara (Sep 25, 2016)

*Day 25*
I'm not planning on playing in the late afternoon, so I caught the highest sale-value bug catchable right now.





I saw this fellow the moment I stepped out of my house, lucky me!


And here is the result from the hybrid-breeding yesterday:




I was hoping for black cosmos, but this is cool too. I wasn't sure I even used the right flowers anyway.


----------



## Toonik (Sep 25, 2016)

*Day 25*
welp, i couldn't find any birdwing butterflies and i didn't want to go to the island today so i'll just post this picture of some custom designs i made today!
i made the six on the left, the others are qr codes
(if you know what the shirt on the bottom left is, i love you)
also that one in the upper left is a monster from monster hunter, i just wanted to see if i could replicate a monster icon in acnl, it didn't quite fit 
​


----------



## ChillyKio (Sep 26, 2016)

This was open last night! Resetti didn't give me his picture, so I left him a real stinker in his nearby toilet.
Lost a picture of that, though. 



I love Kapp'n's songs but maybe I'll start calling him creepy Kapp'n since I'm pretty sure the villager is still a kid. Yikes!



Finally, today's prompt. I got another 12k bell baby again!


----------



## Barbara (Sep 26, 2016)

Day 26

Well, today's the day for a hair makeover. *Great.*
Admittedly, it's not that big of a deal. I haven't had my purple hair for that long - I actually still considered it 'new' - but I changed it anyway, for the sake of completion.




_Damn Barbara, back at it again with the charming poses!_ uhum. _and yes, I am way too rich._
Not sure if I like this new hair yet. The colour is nice, very natural and good for autumn. It's mainly the style I doubt. We'll see. I have enough bells to change it again anyway


----------



## GirlPolarBear (Sep 26, 2016)

I'm so joining this starting tomorow~!


----------



## Toonik (Sep 26, 2016)

GirlPolarBear said:


> I'm so joining this starting tomorow~!



yay new people is always nice 


*Day 25*
yeee, i actually kinda like this haircut, it fits 

​


----------



## ChillyKio (Sep 26, 2016)

I usually have the pigtail style, since the hair sticks out of hats. I decided to go with a bun this time!



A closer look!  I quite like the bangs on this one.


----------



## Barbara (Sep 27, 2016)

Barbara said:


> I thought it'd be fun to participate, but I'm seeing a few 'errors' that make me not want to, I'll point them out for you:
> 
> 
> By the way, I'm not trying to be negative or complaining at all - I'm just helping improve. I really like the idea and how it is combined with working on your town.



Just showing my post from earlier again, since the new month's coming - some of my tips might be useful. I also got reminded by it because the challenge of today is... to catch a fish. Bit too easy, in my opinion. 
I'll post my picture a bit later when I get to play. ^^

PS: if you need help coming up with challenges, I'd love to suggest some.


----------



## Toonik (Sep 27, 2016)

*Day 27*
as barbara said this challenge is a bit easy, so i went ahead and knocked it up a level by catching a new fish, and right before you can't catch it anymore too!

i also just got Shari from a cycling town, and i got Antonio yesterday! woo​


----------



## Togekid (Sep 27, 2016)

Barbara said:


> PS: if you need help coming up with challenges, I'd love to suggest some. [/SIZE]



Please do. Just drop me a PM, the overhaul is coming in a few days so let's do this!


----------



## Barbara (Sep 27, 2016)

Day 27





I got an action shot to make it less boring..


----------



## ChillyKio (Sep 27, 2016)

Yeah. Yesterday's haircut didn't last haha 
I don't have any more new fish to catch!
I caught Wannabe Shark. *ahem* Ocean Sunfish.
Once again, capturing the perfect moment of my character's face.


----------



## Toonik (Sep 28, 2016)

*Day 28*
i can't really sell anything at re-tail right now because it's filled with stuff my villagers are trying to sell, and i don't have time to clean it up right now. but i did something a bit more fun, i guess


i just snooped a bit around on the rails hehh....


catching pond skaters is so much easier when you're actually in the water ​


----------



## Barbara (Sep 28, 2016)

I'm not participating today, since I haven't played due to a busy schedule. Crackle will have moved out by tomorrow, though, which means I can finally build the caf? where I want! If it suits, I'll build it on a day the challenge is to start a new PWP.


----------



## windwake-me-up-inside (Sep 28, 2016)

A slow day, but at least I was able to update my dream and do some cleaning up! ^0^


----------



## Toonik (Sep 29, 2016)

*Day 29*
woah there, nice (overhaul? would you say that in english?) did you make it yourself? if so you sure are talented 
i'm super excited for the reward system, but please tell me, does the selfie challenge require you to take an actual selfie of yourself D:

well since there wasn't a challenge for today I decided to do something that has been bugging me for the past week or so, I finally caught a gar! now I only need to catch a saddled bichir and I will have caught all the fish for september whew, but I only have one day left D:

whey!


I also caught a couple of dorado and a pike while trying to catch the gar because they were the same size, at least the sell for a bit 




oh yeah, i also sat up a public works wooden bench right besides Sharis house. I like to give the villagers a kind of garden in a way ​


----------



## Togekid (Sep 29, 2016)

Toonik said:


> woah there, nice (overhaul? would you say that in english?) did you make it yourself? if so you sure are talented


Yup, overhaul is the word to use. Is English not your native language? You seem very eloquent in it. And thank you, it was made by myself, the challenges will be added in last minute so people can't cheat in advance.



Toonik said:


> i'm super excited for the reward system, but please tell me, does the selfie challenge require you to take an actual selfie of yourself D:


No, it doesn't require you to take a selfie of yourself, I haven't really made it clear, just outlined the bare basics of the new overhaul. I will detail it in the post within the next few hours, but it basically involves you taking a picture of yourself in the game (+ points for taking it inside with adjusted camera angles) and making tweaks and edits using sites like waifu2x and software like Photoshop and such (none of this is required to take part in the challenge, the bare minimum is a selfie) and I pick my favourite at the end of each month and users might get TBT rewards or rewards of other sorts? Haven't really thought it through yet (the rewards) but it will all be finalized by tonight


----------



## Barbara (Sep 29, 2016)

mayorjoe said:


> I will detail it in the post within the next few hours, but it basically involves you taking a picture of yourself in the game (+ points for taking it inside with adjusted camera angles) and making tweaks and edits using sites like *waifu2x* and software like Photoshop and such (none of this is required to take part in the challenge, the bare minimum is a selfie)


Ugh no, not that waifu ****. That makes the image really ugly in my opinion, and its solution to a 'prettier picture' is to blur it so the pixels don't show. Yeah. Not a fan of that site.
I don't mind others using it, but to judge others on your personal taste? Not sure about that. Of course it's the 'master's picks', but I'm assuming the challenge isn't to make it exactly to your taste - rather to make it beautfiul the way you like it.


----------



## Togekid (Sep 29, 2016)

Barbara said:


> Ugh no, not that waifu ****. That makes the image really ugly in my opinion, and its solution to a 'prettier picture' is to blur it so the pixels don't show. Yeah. Not a fan of that site.
> I don't mind others using it, but to judge others on your personal taste? Not sure about that. Of course it's the 'master's picks', but I'm assuming the challenge isn't to make it exactly to your taste - rather to make it beautfiul the way you like it.



Totally. I did say, 'sites *like *' in my original post - you can tweak screenshots however you like. Pictures with editing show more commitment than pictures without editing, and I just gave waifu2x as a suggestion because I know a lot of Animal Crossing bloggers use it for enhancement. I'm not picking based on subjective opinion, but objective quality. Because I'm human, there will be an element of subjectivity in my choices, but I will try to stay as objective as possible. I like symmetry

- - - Post Merge - - -

*UPDATE*
The overhaul is complete, everyone gets a break tomorrow! You can still post if you want but Day 1 commences on the 1st October! Hope you're all ready! 

Going to bed now, long week of school and an ear infection really take it out of you, I'm in UK time zone, bye


----------



## Toonik (Sep 30, 2016)

mayorjoe said:


> Yup, overhaul is the word to use. Is English not your native language? You seem very eloquent in it.


nope, i'm a dane  but i basically learned most of my english through youtube, haha


----------



## Togekid (Sep 30, 2016)

Toonik said:


> nope, i'm a dane  but i basically learned most of my english through youtube, haha



Really? Wow, that's impressive! Consider me a dumb, I only know English


----------



## Toonik (Sep 30, 2016)

mayorjoe said:


> Really? Wow, that's impressive! Consider me a dumb, I only know English



oh no, don't worry, english is actually a pretty easy language to learn when you're on the internet all day, hehe.
i am currently also learning german in school and have been for about two years and i only really know how to pronounce the numbers and how to say "my name is _____"


----------



## Togekid (Sep 30, 2016)

Toonik said:


> oh no, don't worry, english is actually a pretty easy language to learn when you're on the internet all day, hehe.
> i am currently also learning german in school and have been for about two years and i only really know how to pronounce the numbers and how to say "my name is _____"



maybe i should start using dutch internet browsers lol. i've done 2, commencing 3 years of german at school and 1, commencing 2 years of french. i am not picking either to take on at GCSE (subjects you pick at age 14 to carrying on studying) and i can hardly remember anything after lessons anyway


----------



## Barbara (Sep 30, 2016)

mayorjoe said:


> maybe i should start using dutch internet browsers lol. i've done 2, commencing 3 years of german at school and 1, commencing 2 years of french. i am not picking either to take on at GCSE (subjects you pick at age 14 to carrying on studying) and i can hardly remember anything after lessons anyway


Ouch... You're insulting both me and Toonik. The _Dutch_ language belongs to the _Netherlands_, and people from the Netherlands, such as me, are _Dutch_. Toonik said he is a _Dane_, which means he is from _Denmark_ and speaks _Danish_.  I can't blame you, though, if you live outside of Europe you don't need to know everything about European countries - especially not the rather small ones, like Denmark and the Netherlands. We don't know much about the states in, for example, the US or Canada either.


----------



## Toonik (Sep 30, 2016)

Barbara said:


> Ouch... You're insulting both me and Toonik. The _Dutch_ language belongs to the _Netherlands_, and people from the Netherlands, such as me, are _Dutch_. Toonik said he is a _Dane_, which means he is from _Denmark_ and speaks _Danish_.  I can't blame you, though, if you live outside of Europe you don't need to know everything about European countries - especially not the rather small ones, like Denmark and the Netherlands. We don't know much about the states in, for example, the US or Canada either.



(i'm pretty sure he lives in the UK, oh no now all just insulting each other D
i don't take it as an insult though, i'm used to it :I
but as you said i don't really know anything about the US, i know were texas and florida are located and i'm pretty sure new york is a city in the eastern part of USA haha
i'm definitely picking french next year instead of german, because i already know a bit of french since i have had many vacations in france. i also have a dream of living in canada, so it would be useful to know a bit french  

but i really love how we can all talk even though we all live in different parts of Europe, the world even


----------



## Togekid (Sep 30, 2016)

Barbara said:


> Ouch... You're insulting both me and Toonik. The _Dutch_ language belongs to the _Netherlands_, and people from the Netherlands, such as me, are _Dutch_. Toonik said he is a _Dane_, which means he is from _Denmark_ and speaks _Danish_.  I can't blame you, though, if you live outside of Europe you don't need to know everything about European countries - especially not the rather small ones, like Denmark and the Netherlands. We don't know much about the states in, for example, the US or Canada either.



Well then, guess I should use dutch and danish browsers! i'm a stupid

- - - Post Merge - - -



Toonik said:


> i really love how we can all talk even though we all live in different parts of Europe, the world even



it is awesome! wish i had the brain capacity to become bilingual, not to brag but i've always been relatively gifted in mathematics, whereas i suck at learning words and languages (English and any other foreign languages)

I also suck at Geography, just to let you know Barbara. 

I'm hoping to take on Mathematics and Computer Science in further study


----------



## Toonik (Sep 30, 2016)

mayorjoe said:


> Well then, guess I should use dutch and danish browsers!



i would recommend duolingo if you want to learn another language 
https://www.duolingo.com/
in a couple of months you could even be able to learn klingon xD


----------



## Togekid (Sep 30, 2016)

Toonik said:


> i would recommend duolingo if you want to learn another language
> https://www.duolingo.com/
> in a couple of months you could even be able to learn klingon xD



My phone is full from music and apps lol


----------



## Barbara (Sep 30, 2016)

Ooh, that site seems cool - might use it to learn Spanish. I already know English and some French, but Spanish is definitely the key to a lot of countries - I'll be able to express myself almost everywhere, except for Asia.


----------



## windwake-me-up-inside (Sep 30, 2016)

Meteor shower in Vinetown! Vlinny makes a wish on his friends ^0^ 






Tangy likes my pinwheel <3


----------



## grrrolf (Sep 30, 2016)

i'm excited for the new month starting tomorrow! i didn't do last month but i'll try to keep up with it this time


----------



## Togekid (Oct 1, 2016)

windwake-me-up-inside said:


> Meteor shower in Vinetown! Vlinny makes a wish on his friends ^0^
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The winter is a nice change of scenery 

- - - Post Merge - - -



grrrolf said:


> i'm excited for the new month starting tomorrow! i didn't do last month but i'll try to keep up with it this time



Good luck! Did the overhaul entice you?


----------



## ChillyKio (Oct 1, 2016)

'Tis October 1st! (My time anyway, it's midnight haha)
The new additions sound fun, and give this challenge another whole level of complexity and engagement!
I can't post anything now, since my 3DS wifi is acting up, so I'm unable to upload anything to miiverse 
I've been working hard on my town, and I'm ecstatic to share pictures of my accomplishments!


----------



## baekadelah (Oct 1, 2016)

Hope this works.


----------



## grrrolf (Oct 1, 2016)

day 1!


----------



## Toonik (Oct 1, 2016)

grrrolf said:


> day 1!



wow that looks super cool! i love that kinda minimalistic feeling


----------



## ChillyKio (Oct 1, 2016)

My bedroom is just snowman set themed with some little personal touches, how generic haha
So, I took different screenshots!



Papi moved in! I already love him! 



I made a new alt when plot resetting for Papi! I can't wait to pile furniture onto her haha


----------



## Toonik (Oct 1, 2016)

*Day 1*
poor chief, he was so cool, but he lived right in front of the town hall ;(
​


----------



## Chrisscottd (Oct 1, 2016)

Tangy made me blush today  >.>


----------



## Kurashiki (Oct 1, 2016)

decided to join in this month so here's day 1! haven't done a lot in my house yet, but i definitely have a lot of teddy bears


----------



## baekadelah (Oct 2, 2016)

Day 2!

I only have a cobblestone bridge public work set up, its not built yet. So I took a screenshot that wasnt as dull. Choo choo!



-Baeka


----------



## Toonik (Oct 2, 2016)

*Day 2*
since nook decided that it would be just fine for me to build a house on top of my new water pump, i decided to build a new one...
​


----------



## Kurashiki (Oct 2, 2016)

Day 2! Setting up my lighthouse


----------



## ChillyKio (Oct 2, 2016)

Set up the wooden bridge PWP! Looks like a walking stick photobombed me.



Cheesy lens flare incoming


----------



## grrrolf (Oct 2, 2016)

day 2! my fairy tale bridge was completed today, and i decided to build a zen streetlight!


----------



## PrincessAurora (Oct 2, 2016)

Missed the first day oops. Anyways here's day 2! I was planning out a section for my picnic basket. It's in a sort of park/play area in my town. Next to it is a fountain, a tire toy and one of those spinny things. 

Here's the area it was supposed to fit in:






I planted some trees and blue hydrangeas around the area. Here's me working on it:






Finished today!


----------



## Kurashiki (Oct 2, 2016)

PrincessAurora said:


> Missed the first day oops. Anyways here's day 2! I was planning out a section for my picnic basket. It's in a sort of park/play area in my town. Next to it is a fountain, a tire toy and one of those spinny things.
> 
> Here's the area it was supposed to fit in:
> 
> ...



just wanted to say i love the path you're using!


----------



## Togekid (Oct 3, 2016)

grrrolf said:


> day 2! my fairy tale bridge was completed today, and i decided to build a zen streetlight!



These look great btw


----------



## Toonik (Oct 3, 2016)

*Day 3*
i, uhh.... ok?



also, this is not a mummy mask, it's because i broke my face bones (kappa)​


----------



## Nunbal (Oct 3, 2016)

grrrolf said:


> day 2! my fairy tale bridge was completed today, and i decided to build a zen streetlight!



I like how you arranged your trees. Mine looks so messy ugh


----------



## grrrolf (Oct 3, 2016)

mayorjoe said:


> These look great btw



thank you!!



Nunbal said:


> I like how you arranged your trees. Mine looks so messy ugh



messy can look nice though! especially with a forest


----------



## Kurashiki (Oct 3, 2016)

Day 3!


----------



## grrrolf (Oct 3, 2016)

day 3!!


----------



## Lethalia (Oct 3, 2016)

I missed the first couple days, but at least I'm in time for this one 
-
*DAY 3*





​


----------



## PrincessAurora (Oct 3, 2016)

Day 3. I never actually open fortune cookies... so I guess this challenge is helping my catalog, at the very least!











They were too ugly by themselves for me to post a picture of them </3


----------



## ChillyKio (Oct 3, 2016)

I should probably start doing this...
*DAY 3*



Leif and Tommy monitor me eating my cookie.
I was pretty sure I had this one already.



My hunch was right. I hate getting duplicates!!
I tried a bit of editing on this one (yikes).​


----------



## Toonik (Oct 4, 2016)

Wahhhhh my internet is really bad right now on my computer, so I'm writing this on my phone with data
Unfortunately I have the pictures on my computer and I also don't know how to upload from my phone 
Well, I guess it'll be a double post tomorrow then


----------



## MayorJudyOfZootopia (Oct 4, 2016)

question... how do i landscape without MONEY???


----------



## Kurashiki (Oct 4, 2016)

Day 4! didn't get to do much, but i atleast arranged these flowers!


----------



## Togekid (Oct 4, 2016)

MayorJudyOfZootopia said:


> question... how do i landscape without MONEY???



Island tours give free flowers and you only need 1,000 bells to visit the island, that's 10 of your town's native fruits. Take those flowers, then start breeding. You'll get there sooner than you think, especially if you follow the challenges.


----------



## PrincessAurora (Oct 4, 2016)

Day 4. Turns out I did a lot of landscaping on the south area of my town the other day. Today I added a few trees (saplings bought from Pug's lil shop on the re-tail page!) and arranged some flowers around my wind turbine. 

Tree planting next to some trees I planted the other day:






Wind turbine before flower arrangement:






Wind turbine after flower arrangement! I really wanted to add Jacob's Ladders around it but I only have 3 so far. Maybe another day.


----------



## ChillyKio (Oct 4, 2016)

*Day 4*

I tried enhancing my pictures. Just experimenting!



Chief is taking a peek in the background.



Finally finished this area. The sunset was so pretty, I had to include it in this screenshot!​


----------



## Togekid (Oct 5, 2016)

PrincessAurora said:


> (saplings bought from Pug's lil shop on the re-tail page!)



This is what I like to hear


----------



## MayorJudyOfZootopia (Oct 5, 2016)

I need spooky furniture :I


----------



## baekadelah (Oct 5, 2016)

Been busy with college so not following the prompts. But I didnt foget to take screenshots when I got the chance to play. So heres Day 3, 4, 5!

DAY 3, THIRD GOAT(RAM?) THAT HAS MOVED INTO MY TOWN!

View attachment 185156

DAY 4, GROWING PINK ROSES 

View attachment 185157

DAY 5, THE POST FAILED AND CANT REMEMBER WHAT I WROTE HERE 




- BAEKA <3


----------



## MayorJudyOfZootopia (Oct 5, 2016)

Finally! At last i got all of them!


----------



## MayorJudyOfZootopia (Oct 5, 2016)

Yay I Upgraded My house!


----------



## Toonik (Oct 5, 2016)

*Day 4*
here is the asian themed part of my town that i kinda like




*Day 5*
i recently redid my right room and made it a kind of storage room, and i actually really like how it feels. plus i can store all my candy and bushes in there 
​


----------



## Togekid (Oct 5, 2016)

*ＤＡＹ ５
Here we go! Adopted Bluebear for free from a thread on the Villager Trading Plaza.
*

​


----------



## MayorJudyOfZootopia (Oct 5, 2016)

Adopted Lolly for Free in the trading plaza


----------



## ChillyKio (Oct 5, 2016)

*DAY 5*



Decided to take on the selfie challenge! All of the villager pics I've finally gained in the past couple weeks.​


----------



## PrincessAurora (Oct 5, 2016)

Day 5. Recently re-did my main room to be fall-themed. Unfortunately haven't been able to find an autumn wall or floor for sale but I'm still looking. :c


----------



## grrrolf (Oct 6, 2016)

playing catch up haha..

day 4! the southern area of my town is one of my favorites.





aand day 5! i used my other town for this one


----------



## baekadelah (Oct 6, 2016)

*Day 6*

Realised they are not goats but sheep. Lol. Sorry about that.
But theyre so cute, always singing and happy together.



I dont have a dream suite so showed them all on my only bridge. (Working on another one still)

- Baeka


----------



## Rabirin (Oct 6, 2016)

MayorJudyOfZootopia said:


> Adopted Lolly for Free in the trading plaza
> 
> View attachment 185213



Probably a bit off topic, but i'd love to know where you got that QR code for your headwear from omg, it's so beautiful. *-*

On a related note, I should probably make an effort to post in here, i've done a bit of town decorating over the past few months and I think it'd be cool to post in here.


----------



## Toonik (Oct 6, 2016)

*Day 6*
i really wanted to visit a town with Erik and Henry in it, because i'm thinking about getting them and Kyle, maybe Tex. I don't know...
Henry is super cute Erik too, so i might just settle with them 
i really like how their houses look together
​


----------



## ChillyKio (Oct 6, 2016)

*DAY 6*



There was a double rainbow in my town today! So pretty...

I visited the wonderful winter town, Eggnog!





Next time, I won't visit a hacked town, just to mix it up a little bit!
I was really disappointed coming back to my town with no snow on the ground haha

Edit: sorry the pics are huge​


----------



## Togekid (Oct 7, 2016)

I got a username change! Two kind donators helped me reach the 1200 bells milestone, so I am no longer mayorjoe, but rather Togekid!


----------



## Togekid (Oct 7, 2016)

DAY 7






I visited Toonik's town today! It was pleasant. Very nice, and way better than mine!​


----------



## Toonik (Oct 7, 2016)

*Day 7*
woah there! i actually tried to do some light editing this time, and it actually came out alright
​


----------



## ChillyKio (Oct 7, 2016)

*DAY 7*

Decided to go very dramatic today...



Farewell, my beloved Deirdre! Here's to hope she'll find a good home. ​


----------



## Togekid (Oct 7, 2016)

ChillyKio said:


> *DAY 7*
> 
> Decided to go very dramatic today...
> 
> ...



Aw. Hope she does


----------



## MayorJudyOfZootopia (Oct 8, 2016)

i didnt make this but i am ready for winter!


----------



## ChillyKio (Oct 8, 2016)

*DAY 8*



Deirdre found a good home, but her letter was heart-wrenching. 



Muffy moved in fully! She's so cute!



I've been waiting for this fishing tourney... and this is why!



I officially have all of the golden tools! ​


----------



## Togekid (Oct 8, 2016)

ChillyKio said:


> I officially have all of the golden tools!



Congrats! *party!*


----------



## Togekid (Oct 8, 2016)

*Day 8*








Ankha asked me to find something that would "make [her] home decor great again!" I recognize something similar sounding from somewhere, but I can't quite put my finger on it...







I took the brick QR code that I use for all of the rest of my paths and made it into something new! I found a flower bed QR code on Pinterest and needed a diagonal path so I merged them, tweaked a bit and got something I'm actually really happy with! 













Sterling's moving in! I adopted him from a cycling thread which was about to void him. Thank you to the thread owner for being patient with me! I can't wait for him to move in!







I time traveled a day on the System Settings clock because I'm impatient, then plot resetted about 6 times before finding a satisfactory location. My town is really filling up so plot resetting gets progressively harder!

That was my day! ​


----------



## ChillyKio (Oct 8, 2016)

Togekid said:


> [FONT="]*Day 8*[/FONT]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Looks like Ankha is taking after a certain presidential candidate in the US.


----------



## Togekid (Oct 8, 2016)

ChillyKio said:


> Looks like Ankha is taking after a certain presidential candidate in the US.



Ikr suspicious behaviour indeed


----------



## FanGirlCookie (Oct 8, 2016)

The 8th of October 

Gonna start to do this, can people also give feedback on my editing of the pic? I changed the clouds, sun, trees and grass c:
Also the shirt isn't that visable whups


----------



## windwake-me-up-inside (Oct 8, 2016)

My 8th of October isn't my game's because my town is a perpetually winter-y town.... rip

Anyway! 

V-Dub moves out of Vlinny's basement into a new home! 





His house will be moved a tad but there it is so far!


----------



## Togekid (Oct 9, 2016)

FanGirlCookie said:


> Can people also give feedback on my editing of the pic? I changed the clouds, sun, trees and grass.



*Clouds*: The clouds are beautiful, they work seamlessly well with the rest of the screenshot.
*Sun*: Favourite bit! I really like the sun!
*Trees*: Not a fan, don't think the blurring was necessary, but good attempt.
*Grass*: Looks a bit pixelated, but pretty okay.

I think my main critique would be that the photo is a bit low-res. Here are some steps you can take to fix that problem:
1) Use http://waifu2x.udp.jp/ and make sure to enlarge your photo and reduce noise. Don't worry, it's an in browser tool so you don't have to download anything!
2) Edit the enlarged photo however you like.
3) Upload it to an image hosting site, rather than the TBT uploader. For some reason, the TBT uploader has a habit of sometimes shrinking pictures, so you can avoid this by uploading your screenshot to an external site then linking it here.

That's my advice! I hope you enjoy the challenges.


----------



## baekadelah (Oct 9, 2016)

*Catch up*

Day 7: All my villagers were mega down. 



Day 8: Clown spotted in the forest with a suspicious face.



Day 9: Chilling on a stump with Chester


----------



## FanGirlCookie (Oct 9, 2016)

Can I ask a question?
Some of these days don't relate to the challenge of the day?
I don't get it xD


----------



## ChillyKio (Oct 9, 2016)

FanGirlCookie said:


> Can I ask a question?
> Some of these days don't relate to the challenge of the day?
> I don't get it xD



They're moreso a guideline. You don't have to follow the prompts. As long as you're making progress and enjoying taking photos, I think that's all that matters!


----------



## FanGirlCookie (Oct 9, 2016)

ChillyKio said:


> They're moreso a guideline. You don't have to follow the prompts. As long as you're making progress and enjoying taking photos, I think that's all that matters!



Oh, right, okay!
Thank you!


----------



## ChillyKio (Oct 9, 2016)

*DAY 9*



This is my alt character's house! It's definitely a work in progress, but I really like it so far. ​


----------



## Toonik (Oct 9, 2016)

*Day 8+9*
woo combo post!
not much to say about this, huh
​


----------



## PinkyArtz (Oct 9, 2016)

i'll take part when my camera works.


----------



## Toonik (Oct 10, 2016)

*Day 10*
i just went fishing today, nothing big
i really need some whetfish for my dark scythe though and it's taking a while. well i guess it's worth it



Spoiler: just kidding


----------



## ChillyKio (Oct 10, 2016)

*DAY 10*

So... I know this isn't an outfit challenge day, but I was inspired to make some clothes. This is my first time making a pro design that I've actually invested time into. I'm a little embarrassed to show it, but here goes...



It's based off one of my favorite games, Okami. It's supposed to be similar to the protagonist's markings.



Spoiler: said character


----------



## ChillyKio (Oct 11, 2016)

*DAY 11*



I thought this was a cute picture, for whatever reason. More cheesy editing, woohoo! ​


----------



## MayorJudyOfZootopia (Oct 11, 2016)

Got flurry in a giveaway!

- - - Post Merge - - -



ChillyKio said:


> *DAY 10*
> 
> So... I know this isn't an outfit challenge day, but I was inspired to make some clothes. This is my first time making a pro design that I've actually invested time into. I'm a little embarrassed to show it, but here goes...
> 
> ...



those look fantastic! i want the QR


----------



## Toonik (Oct 12, 2016)

*Day 12*
wha wha wha
i'm sorry i didn't post yesterday there weren't any villagers in the trading plaza that i wanted :/
currently just looking for Erik, Kyle and Henry
​


----------



## Togekid (Oct 12, 2016)

Toonik said:


> just looking for Erik, Kyle and Henry



Henry? eeeee


----------



## ChillyKio (Oct 12, 2016)

*DAY 12*

Sometimes I hate parts of my town because 1. I'm not spectacular at landscaping and 2. Grass deterioration. At least these areas have grass. I've been working on these for a while, so I didn't exactly do all of this today. Of course, all still WIPs.




​


----------



## Toonik (Oct 13, 2016)

Togekid said:


> Henry? eeeee



Yup Henry he's Super Cool but i already have a frog, i think i'll get him anyways


----------



## Togekid (Oct 13, 2016)

ChillyKio said:


> *DAY 12*
> 
> Sometimes I hate parts of my town because 1. I'm not spectacular at landscaping and 2. Grass deterioration. At least these areas have grass. I've been working on these for a while, so I didn't exactly do all of this today. Of course, all still WIPs.
> 
> ...



But your town is so nice! Mine is a mess.


----------



## ChillyKio (Oct 13, 2016)

Togekid said:


> But your town is so nice! Mine is a mess.



Ahh! Thank you. I hope it didn't seem like I was fishing for compliments. It may just be a universal thing to like your town a little less than others because it's yours. I dunno, there's gotta be some science behind that!


----------



## Toonik (Oct 13, 2016)

*Day 13*
i swear i caught a catfish THIS big, but blathers wouldn't take it. he said he already had a catfish
totally not making this up
​


----------



## Togekid (Oct 13, 2016)

Toonik said:


> blathers wouldn't take it



you expand his museum, give his friend a job and what does he give to you in return? smh


----------



## ChillyKio (Oct 13, 2016)

*DAY 13*

I had an idea.
Enjoy.
Or not.





​


----------



## Togekid (Oct 14, 2016)

ChillyKio said:


> *DAY 13*
> 
> I had an idea.
> Enjoy.
> ...



this is a beautiful work of art i hope you're proud of it


----------



## ChillyKio (Oct 15, 2016)

*DAY 14*

This has nothing to do with the challenge, yay!



Guess I just wanted to share a little tidbit, that not many really know about. Wanted to show off how much you can get from wagering your island beetles with lazy campers! It's ridiculous!​


----------



## Togekid (Oct 15, 2016)

ChillyKio said:


> *DAY 14*
> 
> This has nothing to do with the challenge, yay!
> 
> ...



wow rip i might try this 

UPDATE: This works, and here's a guide going into it with full detail! Thanks Chilly


----------



## Toonik (Oct 15, 2016)

Hey ho, I'm just quickly writing to say that I won't be posting at all this week since I'm on vacation :/


----------



## ChillyKio (Oct 15, 2016)

Toonik said:


> Hey ho, I'm just quickly writing to say that I won't be posting at all this week since I'm on vacation :/



Oh, have a good time!!


----------



## Togekid (Oct 15, 2016)

Toonik said:


> Hey ho, I'm just quickly writing to say that I won't be posting at all this week since I'm on vacation :/



Hope it's fun


----------



## ChillyKio (Oct 15, 2016)

*DAY 15*



This was built yesterday, and I have no more room for other PWPs! The water pump is so nice, I just had to place it somewhere!​


----------



## Togekid (Oct 16, 2016)

ChillyKio said:


> *DAY 15*
> 
> View attachment 185918
> 
> This was built yesterday, and I have no more room for other PWPs! The water pump is so nice, I just had to place it somewhere!​



Your town has grown so much since you started posting here


----------



## ChillyKio (Oct 16, 2016)

Togekid said:


> Your town has grown so much since you started posting here



Oh, wow! I mean, I suppose, since it's hard to tell when you play your own town every day!
That is the objective, and I'm glad it's working!
Thank you!


----------



## ChillyKio (Oct 17, 2016)

*DAY 16*



Late post, woo! It was a crazy day.
Honestly, I don't have that many Gracie clothes, especially no hats or accessories. I think this looks pretty cute nonetheless!​


----------



## ChillyKio (Oct 18, 2016)

*DAY 17*

Aah! I miss everyone! Start posting again! 




Anyway, this is more like "showing off my basement" but whatever! I like it!​


----------



## Togekid (Oct 18, 2016)

ChillyKio said:


> Aah! I miss everyone! Start posting again!



I'm really sorry. I am liking posts to show that I'm active, but I'm up to my neck in assignments for school.

2 of them are projects.
They're all due this week.


----------



## ChillyKio (Oct 18, 2016)

Togekid said:


> I'm really sorry. I am liking posts to show that I'm active, but I'm up to my neck in assignments for school.
> View attachment 186068
> 2 of them are projects.
> They're all due this week.



My apologies. I understand people are very busy and occupied, and I was being a tad overdramatic.


----------



## sylviabee (Oct 18, 2016)

ChillyKio I love your screenshot edits and town.


----------



## ChillyKio (Oct 18, 2016)

sylviabee said:


> ChillyKio I love your screenshot edits and town.



Thank you so much!! I really appreciate it!


----------



## ChillyKio (Oct 18, 2016)

*DAY 18*





I started my new second town today! 
I set it approximately 9 hours behind my main town, so I could play this at night and my first town during the day.
I'm super happy with the map I got, and the starters!
Looks like Flurry and I are wearing matching sweaters, hehe! ​


----------



## ChillyKio (Oct 21, 2016)

*I'M SORRY I HAVEN'T BEEN POSTING!! JUMBO POST INCOMING!*

*DAY 19*



Visited my old old town. Yikes....



I still miss Pippy!

*DAY 20*




I dunno, pretty happy with these areas I suppose! 

*DAY 21*



Reloaded a couple of times, Wendy just wouldn't head into her house! SO, here we are, in the great outdoors. Her home is a mess anyway, hehe.​


----------



## GirlPolarBear (Oct 22, 2016)

I'll be using my first or second town for this (I'll make note)

Day 22 - coffee - Go on a Tour​

I actually quite needed to go on a tour to get enough for the Club Torminter sheet, so I went to the Easy Tropical Fish Tour (they were all offered as easy unfortunately)!



I got 11 fish but I kept pressing the trigger too early when I was catching them xD


----------



## ChillyKio (Oct 22, 2016)

*DAY 22*




I did a couple of elite ore-hunter tours. I'm really hunting for that silver medalist badge!

Also, cheesy lens flare, my favorite!​


----------



## ChillyKio (Oct 24, 2016)

playing catch up again

*DAY 23*




I have three Master Swords now. I guess this guarantees the world's peace, for now.

*DAY 24*



This isn't _really_ my style, but hey, it's something I haven't wore! It'd be boring if I just wore my usual stripes.​


----------



## StarUrchin (Oct 24, 2016)

Lol how did you upload the photos? I have a laptop so idk how to put them on it. Also I love all your photos ChillyKio.


----------



## ChillyKio (Oct 25, 2016)

*DAY 25*

so I accidentally read the prompts wrong and I'm actually doing day 26 sorry



In Kamui, I built and celebrated the second suspension bridge! Now to wait for Lobo to suggest the wooden bridge...​


----------



## ChillyKio (Oct 26, 2016)

*DAY 26*
Disclaimer: This is Day 25's prompt since I'm a doof




Just thinkin'...



This is the part I slightly redecorated, I decided it'd be cute to have villager pics next to flowers that correspond with the villager. Once my rooms are all complete, I'll definitely do this all around the house.



StarUrchin said:


> Also I love all your photos ChillyKio.



I just saw this post now, thank you so much! ​
- - - Post Merge - - -

whoa, double post


----------



## ChillyKio (Oct 27, 2016)

*DAY 27*




Did the Easy Hammer Tour on my second town to unlock more tours! Didn't mean to skip over my score, but I'm pretty sure I hit the machine 108 times or so! 

Edit: Oh dear, sorry about the picture size inconsistency!​


----------



## Togekid (Oct 28, 2016)

I don't know if I'm going to be able to do a winner thing for this month's DPC due to the lack of entries, but ChillyKio - you will definitely be receiving some bells.


----------



## Amy-chan (Oct 28, 2016)

Togekid said:


> I don't know if I'm going to be able to do a winner thing for this month's DPC due to the lack of entries, but ChillyKio - you will definitely be receiving some bells.


I'll definitely participate next month.


----------



## Eline (Oct 28, 2016)

Day 28
landscape and clean up the east area of your town

I always try to keep my whole town quite neat, so I didn't have a lot of cleaning up to do! I'm just short on the hybrids I want around my town, so those are unfortunately missing. The yellow part on the floor in one of my pictures is where a picnic blanket will come, whenever Muffy's ready to suggest it to me!



​

edit: sorry about the different sizes, can't get it go work proberly


----------



## Togekid (Oct 31, 2016)

*ＰＲＩＺＥＳ*
The month has gone by, and now, it's type for some prizes! Due to the limited participation (not a problem, but hoping to get more users in on the challenges next month) I only have 3 prizes to give out. 

ＴＨＥ ＶＥＴＥＲＡＮ ＡＷＡＲＤ
This month, I have chosen to give the first veteran award to...
ChillyKio
for constant dedication towards the thread! Seeing how ChillyKio's town has grown has been wonderful!
_ChillyKio earned 45 bells!

_ＴＨＥ ＶＥＴＥＲＡＮ ＡＷＡＲＤ
This month, I have chosen to give the second first veteran award to...
Toonik
for constant dedication towards the thread! Seeing how Toonik's town has grown has been wonderful!
_Toonik earned 45 bells!

_ＴＨＥ ＰＲＯＰＯＳＥＲ ＡＷＡＲＤ
This month, I have chosen to give the proposer award to...
Barbara
for helpful suggestions on how to improve the thread! Barbara's suggestion have played a key role in next month's daily challenges, and I think they'll be great fun!
_Barbara earned 20 bells!

_In case you didn't notice, I'm short on bells, so these small rewards are no where near what these users deserve for their efforts, but I hope they are a sufficient token of my thanks to you guys. And to everyone else who posted in the thread, thank you also! Every post helps! I've decided I will not post my town's progress here as I'm planning to start a cycling thread over in the Villager Trading Plaza so I can improve the rewards for next month, along with the fact that I myself cannot get a reward; everyone sharing their towns and posting is the best reward I could possibly get!

Thank you, and Happy Halloween!


----------



## Togekid (Oct 31, 2016)

Sheesh, that took longer than I expected, but I'm really happy with how it worked out!
*National Days* are the new themes, and each day with a national day has been linked so you can find out more!


----------



## Toonik (Oct 31, 2016)

gahhh i'm so sorry i haven't been posting in a while now 
the first week of me not posting was because i was on vacation, and i didn't have any internet.
but when i came home i had term tests at school (got pretty good grades ) and well i just kinda forgot about posting here 
i'm definitely going to be more active next month


----------



## Togekid (Oct 31, 2016)

Toonik said:


> gahhh i'm so sorry i haven't been posting in a while now
> the first week of me not posting was because i was on vacation, and i didn't have any internet.
> but when i came home i had term tests at school (got pretty good grades ) and well i just kinda forgot about posting here
> i'm definitely going to be more active next month



no worries, school > tbt
those grades are gonna do you good


----------



## ChillyKio (Nov 1, 2016)

I'm sorry I haven't been posting the last couple of days, I've been overwhelmed with business to take care of!

Disclaimer: It's still technically Halloween where I reside so I'm sorry if time zones are screwing me over!

*Day 31*
*Happy Halloween!!!*



We're being surrounded, Jack...



Here's my Halloween costume...
Creepy... game show host?
Yeah, not my best idea yet. I forgot to order my original costume earlier. Whoops!

As for November...
Thank you so much for the bells, but I should really be thanking you for this thread! I love to express my creativity here, and I enjoy editing my photos every day!  The new challenges sound so exciting! I hope we can gather some newcomers.​


----------



## GirlPolarBear (Nov 1, 2016)

Ah I can't wait for November. My birthday is on the 29th so I might post something about that xD


----------



## GirlPolarBear (Nov 1, 2016)

Day 1 - Coffee 

National Author Day ~
I recently moved in Tammy so I tried to do something along these lines.... couldn't edit it because it's on mobile! It also might've been longer but it takes like 5 minutes to upload a pic to miiverse 






Okay so the story is that I adopted Tammy but she isn't a permanent villager, I'd just like to experience an uchi. So I didn't plot reset for her... So she was almost perfectly in line!​


----------



## Eline (Nov 1, 2016)

Day 1
National Author's Day





​


----------



## Togekid (Nov 1, 2016)

ChillyKio said:


> Thank you so much for the bells, but I should really be thanking you for this thread! I love to express my creativity here, and I enjoy editing my photos every day!  The new challenges sound so exciting! I hope we can gather some newcomers.


Ah, thank you. 
I really appreciate your commitment, at times you were the only one keeping it going, and I'm surprised you were/are still interested! I hope we can gather some newcomers too.


----------



## Barbara (Nov 1, 2016)

I haven't been posting at all last month (busy and stuff, typical) but I was happily surprised by the message of the bell reward when I went on today.  Glad to have helped!
I'm seeing a lot of 'national X days', is this going by the US? Maybe it's better to go by global days, but if we do that, I can't make my following suggestion : on November 11th is a Dutch holiday similar to Halloween, where kids make paper lanterns and go by houses singing songs to get candy. Maybe that could be a fun one to include as well? Using the sing emotion in front of villager's houses for example.  (look, I'm suggesting things before I know it already... I guess the title fits me )


----------



## Amy-chan (Nov 1, 2016)

*Day 1*
National Authors' Day - In a post, tell a story involving your town and at least one of your villagers, using only screenshots and captions!​


----------



## Togekid (Nov 1, 2016)

Barbara said:


> I'm seeing a lot of 'national X days', is this going by the US?


I think it is, but some of the days are celebrated in other countries aswell (e.g. Black Friday takes place in the UK aswell)



Barbara said:


> Maybe it's better to go by global days, but if we do that, I can't make my following suggestion : on November 11th is a Dutch holiday similar to Halloween, where kids make paper lanterns and go by houses singing songs to get candy. Maybe that could be a fun one to include as well?


I think global days are a completely different theme, so maybe I could include that in the next month's list of challenges. To avoid confusion, and in case some people plan in advance, once I've posted the official list, I don't touch it for the rest of the month.


----------



## Toonik (Nov 1, 2016)

*DAY 1*
i'm back 
well i can't tell stories for my life so i just decided to edit a picture and make it real *spoopy!*

oh yeah, i also caught a mole cricket 
​


----------



## ChillyKio (Nov 1, 2016)

*Day 1*
*National Author's Day*









Still angry at Zell's letter (I specifically made my hair a bit messy for this, if you were wondering  ).

Edit: Aww man, size inconsistencies. Sorry!​


----------



## creamyy (Nov 1, 2016)

DAY 1:
National Author's Day





















I mean, it's whatever, right?

orz. late upload.​


----------



## Toonik (Nov 2, 2016)

*DAY 2*
well this has been an... 'interesting' day to say the least

well i'll just start with the stuff before the update
first of all Gracie came to my town! for the fourth time yay!
(last time she came was last friday so i got super lucky with her!)


i won't say too much about the update incase some of you are trying to avoid spoilers, but i have to show something.
i dooted in blanca's trailer and spooked her real good

i can't wait to find wisp, and maybe even get inkwell for my town since i LOVE sploon


----------



## GirlPolarBear (Nov 2, 2016)

Day 2 - MoonBear

Today, was the day of the update! Along with Traffic Director's Day, I decided to add some snazzy paths from the town square to the new campsite. ^^

Here is some photographs I caught of the update in MoonBear:




Here is where I added the paths and will landscape soon!




WOAH! So many path additions xD But seriously, when a landscape day comes around, I'll work on this area to improve and make it natural c: I also added some corner paths.​


----------



## Toonik (Nov 2, 2016)

GirlPolarBear said:


> Day 2 - MoonBear
> 
> Today, was the day of the update! Along with Traffic Director's Day, I decided to add some snazzy paths from the town square to the new campsite. ^^
> 
> ...



wahhh you got wisp i just can't seem to find him D: i think it's random though wich is really annoying


----------



## ChillyKio (Nov 3, 2016)

*Day 2*

*National Traffic Directors Day*




With the new update came the new campgrounds. Mine was placed right next to town hall, which I'm very satisfied with! These will soon become dirt, as I'm not too big of a fan of QR patterns! 



Bonus photo! Really upset the clock got in the shot.
This animation is cute nonetheless!

Sorry for the late post!​


----------



## GirlPolarBear (Nov 3, 2016)

Day 3 - MoonBear​
Take a selfie where you wish to.


Hey everyone! Second day of the update, and I have a storeroom. Thank you Tom Nook x


I also tried out the Amiibo photo feature, and have a picture of little mayor Laila on real life Laila's laptop cx I thought this was very cute so I shared.


Here's the actual selfie - right at Julian's house! The smuggy unicorn also did the animation with me~!

​


----------



## Toonik (Nov 3, 2016)

*DAY 3*
heyo nothing special today, i'm ordering some amiibo cards so in a while i'll do some kind of of extra pack opening stuff ?\_(ツ)_/?
well whatever i just took a simple selfie with me stump dancin a lil bit 
​


----------



## ChillyKio (Nov 4, 2016)

*Day 3*
*Take a selfie!*



Papi wants all of the attention today! ​


----------



## GirlPolarBear (Nov 4, 2016)

Day 4 - MoonBear
Clean up the South Area of your town.

I've actually been meaning to do this for a while... Some of the orange trees behind Beau's house don't match the other orange trees, so I had to redo them. I never got 'round to it before. I still have another area to do but I don't have the hybrids yet:



Here's a cute image of me and Harv feeding birdies~
​


----------



## Toonik (Nov 4, 2016)

*DAY 4*
this area was actually much more messy earlier but i removed the trash so that i could get a perfect town (because i thought that was how you got wisp) but it was a bit too much for the eyes and you couldn't even see the little water pump behind the tree

*BEFORE:*

*AFTER:*

i accidentally removed a stump that i kind of liked 

maybe i'll get some orange hybrids for this later, the idea is that it's like the towns dump​


----------



## GirlPolarBear (Nov 5, 2016)

Day 5 - MoonBear
Red hair day! I had a complete outfit to go with it too~



Ta-daaaaaa! 
​


----------



## Toonik (Nov 5, 2016)

*DAY 5*
well, i can't change my hair since halloween because the villagers tricked me and put a pumpkin on my head... so i changed the colour of the pumpkin :cheesygrin:
i also changed my clothes to something more fitting



Spoiler: JK



 
oops we have the exact same hair style haha



- - - Post Merge - - -

also, look at how cute booker is


----------



## Toonik (Nov 6, 2016)

*DAY 6*
i'm already pretty happy with how my basement looks and i've been decorating my main room a lot lately so i'll just show that instead. i'm also gonna show a picture of my basement, just because

​


----------



## GirlPolarBear (Nov 7, 2016)

Oh my Gosh, I'm sorry for not posting the last 2 days! I've had to study for school as some assessments are coming up. I'll try post more again ;u;


----------



## GirlPolarBear (Nov 8, 2016)

Aaaaah! I got all the days mixed up. Below is Day 9, not day 8! Oops. Not sure how to delete the attached screenshots ;o; oh dear... uwu


----------



## ChillyKio (Nov 9, 2016)

I'm sorry I haven't been active! I probably won't be able to participate much this month since my schedule doesn't allow too much free time.

*Day 9*
*Post whatever screenshots you like!*



Shifted over Wolf Link from my second town to my first because he's just so cool! Welcome home, buddy! ​


----------



## spunkystella (Nov 9, 2016)

everyone has such cute houses! i'm just starting out from a new reset so i'll try and post asap


----------



## ChillyKio (Nov 11, 2016)

*Day 11*
*Decorate your bedroom!*





I know that I'm using one of the most popular sets in the game, but I can't help myself. It's adorable, and I'm really happy with this room!​


----------



## ChillyKio (Nov 14, 2016)

*Day 14*
*Post whatever screenshots you like!*





The meteor showers are so pretty...​


----------



## ChillyKio (Nov 16, 2016)

*Day 15*
*Take a selfie in your house!*



Little reading nook in my newly decorated autumn-like room!​


----------



## ChillyKio (Nov 16, 2016)

*Day 16*
*Create an outfit out of Gracie-Grace clothing only!*



_Magnifique._​


----------



## ChillyKio (Nov 18, 2016)

*Day 18*
*Post whatever 
screenshots you like!*
*Life in Kamui*



Woohoo! Third badge!



This sleepy rainbow furball is the opposite of harmful...



Thanks to a wonderful friend of mine, I adopted Stitches. He is so adorable!​


----------

